# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Random involuntary reflexes

## StingPT

Hi guys! When I try to WILD (never succeded yet) sometimes my body moves very drastically and quickly by itself (like my leg stretches very quicly or my arm). Last time I almost jumped on my bed, my two legs stretched very strongly. Anyone knows what this is?

----------


## Glorfindel_III

It's your body falling asleep, just go with it, you should expect this a bit before you WILD properly, just go with the flow and enjoy it = )

----------


## JesterKK

yeah theyre called hypnic jerks. I remember having one when I was drifting off to sleep and imagining myself walking along a curb. I thought I was falling off the curb so my knee jerked out. I also get them if I've been playing football and I go to sleep thinking about football.  I also get spasms if I have negative thoughts, so it helps for me to learn to meditate and stop these thoughts intruding when I'm trying to WILD.

----------


## MadMonkey

Ha Ha I get these sometimes. One time I dreamed about doing a round house kick while I was falling asleep and all of a sudden my hip jerked just like I was doing it, good thing I was on my stomach lol.

----------


## StingPT

Oh ok so when I have one of those im gonna try not to fall asleep, because I end falling asleep xD

----------


## JesterKK

WILDs require you to fall asleep. Only to be aware that you are doing so. Even if you have some momentary lapse of awareness, the most important thing is to fall asleep. When you practise WILDs, you are practising falling asleep, only being aware of the different states.

----------


## aimee47

I just had one of those this morning while trying to WILD.
I thought it was just a muscle twitch. xD

----------


## Anglarest

Hypnic jerks for sure. Often they come alone as a sudden leg stretching, but sometimes you enter a kind of short dream state ending up on a sudden fall. Both are symptoms of your brain recognizing sudden muscle relaxation before falling asleep as, well, falling down. Means you are close to sleep, so I'd see them as a good sign  :wink2:

----------

